# Music is a Toy



## Tikoo Tuba

pling pling swooo um ... t' gahhh mmm
sings the tree


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I threw some music on the floor,
my cat thought it looked saucy!


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

very kettle funny....



I threw my old guitar off a Mississippi River bluff
to hear the wind in the strings
going down
birds pecking at frets
going down
bugs jump in the hole
going down
big turtle looks "what's up?"
guitar !!
going down


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

aaaaaa! Compose miniatures for music box ? A composer may acquire a mechanical player and 30-note paper strips to be punched as pleased . A toy of wonder . I once got a tour of a Great Machine - of drums , horns , strings , chimes - well , the circus band version . I asked about composing for it , yes , and its music was of a punched paper ( a roll , just as for a player-piano) . It was about a thousand dollars to acquire a professionally punched roll with a new composition . Music makes the wooden horses go 'round .


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Well , hey , here's 30 notes of toy music for hand-cranky music box .










How about you ? Make a 30-note tune a toy for fun ? hmm ? Of course , you may need all the rests you can get . Lazy ? Oh , 28 notes and two rests is fine also . The essential dynamic will be how fast the music box handle is turned , which I thought of indicating retardedly in the above doodle but what the hoot why ? I am today's happy holy day composer . 'Scuse the dots error in bass cleff sign , it's nuisance compulsive behavior and I forgot to correct it .


----------



## Tikoo Tuba




----------



## Tikoo Tuba




----------



## mikeh375

Tikoo what's wrong with an ordinary flat sign? You've invented a new clef...the bass D clef...nice..


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

The regular flat sign can be simplified , and the sharp sign can be simplified even further as in being eliminated . As to the lower cleft sign position , sometimes I care sometimes not . I would take great care for a viola player . Otherwise I may be casually free ? Perhaps I appear to be careless and irresponsible . It probably is innocent .


----------



## mikeh375

Tikoo Tuba said:


> The regular flat sign can be simplified , and the sharp sign can be simplified even further as in being eliminated . As to the lower cleft sign position , sometimes I care sometimes not . I would take great care for a viola player . Otherwise I may be casually free ? Perhaps I appear to be careless and irresponsible . It probably is innocent .


Fair enough but best not adopt your principles for the real world, especially when the studio clock is ticking...

Some viola players don't need a misplaced C clef in order to sound, shall we say individual (sorry, the daft muso in me will always rib the viola even though it's one of my favourites - it's just a tradition).


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Let us walk to the edge , then jump off the clef . We enter the great and
bone-shaking silence . Sub-bass .


----------



## Tikoo Tuba




----------

